# [EMERGE] erreur avec mplayer (résolu)

## Baby-Herman

bonjour, j'ai un erreur lors de la compilation de mplayer

config: 

amd64 

nvidia 6800

audigy 2zs

voila ce que ça donne 

```
o dsputil.c 

dsputil.c: In function `dsputil_init':

dsputil.c:3731: attention : affectation d'un type pointeur incompatible

dsputil.c:3732: attention : affectation d'un type pointeur incompatible

cc -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -O4   -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib64/glib/include -DHAVE_AV_CONFIG_H -I.. -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE   -c -o motion_est.o motion_est.c 

motion_est_template.c: In function `hpel_motion_search':

motion_est_template.c:221: erreur interne du compilateur: Erreur de segmentation

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

Preprocessed source stored into /var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1/temp/ccl5XKW0.out file, please attach this to your bugreport.

make[1]: *** [motion_est.o] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1/work/MPlayer-1.0pre7try2/libavcodec'

make: *** [libavcodec/libavcodec.a] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 434, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build MPlayer!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

dites moi les renseignement qu'il vous manqueLast edited by Baby-Herman on Sun Dec 04, 2005 9:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zazbar

Bonjour ...

Il me semble qu'il y avait une incompatibilite entre Les processeurs 64 bits et les codecs qui sont en 32 bits ... peut etre ton probleme vient de la .. (j'ai pas de PC 64 bits .. donc je peux pas te repondre) .. mais il me semble qu'il fallait le compiler en 32bits ou un truc du genre ... Je pense que des personnes plus eclairées que moi te réponderont mieux !!

Mes 2 cents.

----------

## Baby-Herman

déja une piste, même si je sais pas comment compiler en 32 bits non plus (noob)

----------

## spider312

Oui non mais bon l'ebuild est bien fait quand même, y'a pas de problème de compilation à ce niveau là, là apparement le pb est avec libavcodec, y'a pas un use qui ressemblerait à ça que tu pourrais virer ? (désolé, pas de gentoo sous la main)

----------

## Baby-Herman

je vous donne mes use:

USE="mpeg dvd dts dvd freetype alsa nvidia 3dnow sse2 msse2 X -kde gtk gtk2"

----------

## spider312

Je parlais des uses de mplayer, lance un petit 

```
emerge -pvt mplayer
```

 tu verras tout de suite mieux  :Wink: 

----------

## Baby-Herman

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1  (-3dfx) (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) +X -aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -bidi -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc +dts -dv -dvb +dvd -dvdread -edl +encode -esd -fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox (-mmx) (-mmxext) -mythtv -nas +nls +nvidia +opengl -oss +png -real -rtc -samba +sdl (-sse) (-sse2) (-svga) -tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 -vorbis (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xmms +xv -xvid -xvmc 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

ça me dit rien de plus (toujours noob)

----------

## Leander256

 *Baby-Herman wrote:*   

> motion_est_template.c:221: erreur interne du compilateur: Erreur de segmentation

 

J'attire votre attention sur le fait que ça ne vient pas de mplayer mais de gcc. Est-ce que le bug est reproductible ? Quelle version de gcc utilises-tu ? Si tu as un gcc 3.3 essaye avec un gcc 3.4, ou vice-versa, ça devrait passer (ce qui ne devrait pas empêcher que tu envoies un bug report, mais on peut toujours voir ça après).

----------

## Enlight

C'est bizarre, quand on regarde on dirait une grosse faute de syntaxe :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #if 0
> 
> static int hpel_motion_search)(MpegEncContext * s,
> ...

 Last edited by Enlight on Fri Dec 02, 2005 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truz

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

> Il me semble qu'il y avait une incompatibilite entre Les processeurs 64 bits et les codecs qui sont en 32 bits ... 

 Je n'ai pas de PC 64 bits non plus, mais j'ai remarqué ceci

 *eix mplayer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * media-video/mplayer-bin
> 
>      Available versions:  *1.0_pre7-r1 *1.0_pre7-r2 *1.0_pre7-r3
> ...

 Alors qu'il n'y a pas de version pré-compilée 32 bits dans portage, il y a peut-être une raison... Maintenant je ne sais pas non plus si certains pocesseurs d'amd64 ont réussi à compiler mplayer.

----------

## Baby-Herman

lors de la mise a jour de gcc

```
  transformation: 0.008000, building DFA: 5.452340

  DFA minimization: 0.280018, making insn equivalence: 0.000000

 all automaton generation: 5.788362, output: 0.064004

/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/gcc-3.4.4/gcc/move-if-change tmp-att

tab.c insn-attrtab.c

echo timestamp > s-attrtab

stage1/xgcc -Bstage1/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/    -march=k8 -pipe -O2 -f

rofile-generate -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissi

g-prototypes -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wold-style-definition     -DHAVE_CONFIG_

    -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/gcc-3.4.4/gcc -I/var/tmp/porta

e/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/gcc-3.4.4/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/gcc-3.

.4/gcc/../include  -c insn-attrtab.c \

  -o insn-attrtab.o

insn-attrtab.c: In function `internal_dfa_insn_code':

insn-attrtab.c:22564: internal compiler error: Erreur de segmentation

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

Preprocessed source stored into /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/temp/cc3q1zMj.out

file, please attach this to your bugreport.

make[2]: *** [insn-attrtab.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/build/gcc'

make[1]: *** [stageprofile_build] Erreur 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [profiledbootstrap] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1 failed.

!!! Function gcc_do_make, Line 1311, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed with profiledbootstrap

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## MaKKrO

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

> ... Maintenant je ne sais pas non plus si certains pocesseurs d'amd64 ont réussi à compiler mplayer.

 

J ai un AMD64 et mplayer tourne tres bien...

je suis un peu noob en la matiere, donc dites moi quoi faire pour vous monter ce dont vous avez besoin !!!

mon USE :

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

USE="X gtk gnome multilib -kde "

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8  -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="$CFLAGS"

makeopts="-j2"

Version de gcc :

 Latest version installed: 3.4.3.20050110

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Bug #104183.

çà n'apporte rien, mais au moins, c'est déjà signalé.

----------

## Baby-Herman

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J ai un AMD64 et mplayer tourne tres bien...
> 
> je suis un peu noob en la matiere, donc dites moi quoi faire pour vous monter ce dont vous avez besoin !!!
> ...

 

le seul que j'ai pas c'est multilib, ça correspond a quoi ?

----------

## truz

 *Baby-Herman wrote:*   

> le seul que j'ai pas c'est multilib, ça correspond a quoi ?

  *http://www.gentoo-portage.com/USE wrote:*   

> multilib  	  	 On 64bit systems, if you want to be able to compile 32bit and 64bit binaries

 

Ca doit être ça !

----------

## Baby-Herman

```
motion_est_template.c: In function `ff_epzs_motion_search':

motion_est_template.c:978: erreur interne du compilateur: Erreur de

segmentation

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

Preprocessed source stored into

/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1/temp/ccwSDSJP.out file, please attach

this to your bugreport.

make[1]: *** [motion_est.o] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory

`/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1/work/MPlayer-1.0pre7try2/libavcodec'

make: *** [libavcodec/libavcodec.a] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 441, Exitcode 2

!!! Function src_compile, Line 441, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build MPlayer!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status

message.

```

 :Shocked:  Toujours

----------

## Leander256

Je me répète, mais tu devrais essayer avec un gcc 3.3.6, ne serait-ce que pour passer à la dernière version de la branche 3.4 de gcc, puisque apparemment ta version a des problèmes.

----------

## guilc

Vous remarquerez que chaque fois, la segfault arrive a un endroit différent...

Conclusion : problème hardware (memtest a envisager pour commencer)...

----------

## Baby-Herman

en effet guilc c'était un problème de matos: 

overclocking un peux trop optimiste   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Baby-Herman

au passage: je croyais que mplayer avait une interface graphique

----------

## netfab

Oui : il en a une.

Si compilé avec le useflag gtk, il suffit de lancer gmplayer au lieu de mplayer.

----------

## Enlight

 *Baby-Herman wrote:*   

> au passage: je croyais que mplayer avait une interface graphique

 

gmplayer

edit : raah NetFab qui vient de me faire l'intérieur   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Baby-Herman

en effet gmplayer ça marche  :Very Happy: 

par contre j'ai un autre problème 

```
Ouverture du décodeur vidéo: [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec: requête de configuration de vo - 720 x 576 (csp préferé: Mpeg PES)

N'a pas pu trouver d'espace de couleur correspondant - nouvel essai avec -vf scale...

Ouverture du filtre vidéo: [scale]

Le pilote de sortie vidéo choisi n'est pas compatible avec ce codec.

Echec de l'initialisation de VDecoder :(

Ouverture du décodeur vidéo: [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b

Selected video codec: [mpeg12] vfm:libmpeg2 (MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2))

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 48000Hz/2ch/s16le...

AF_pre: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: surround51

alsa-init: unable to set channels: Argument invalide

alsa: 48000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/65536 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 48000Hz/2ch/s16le...

Démarre la lecture...

```

ça m'indique dans une fenetre : Mplayer interrompu par le signal  dnas le module: play_audio

pourtant mon VOB a l'audio AC3 en 5.1

----------

## Baby-Herman

du coup j'ai comme un doute: 

j'ai prit les drivers alsa emu10k1 pour mon audigy 2 zs, est-ce bon ?

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir ,

j'ai une audigy2 ZS et j'ai mis dans mon /etc/make.conf 

```
ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

```

voili-voilà

----------

## Baby-Herman

cette ligne là est aussi valable quand on utilise les les drivers du kernel (et non les drivers emerge) ?

----------

## Baby-Herman

bon en faite ça le fait aussi avec vlc je vais ouvrir un autre topic pour ça 

comme j'ai réussi a installer mplayer je vais clore ce topic 

merci pour votre aide

----------

